# Looking for Barn Doors for Colortran 6" Fresnel



## legauche (Nov 29, 2009)

New member Frank DiMarco here.
I'm a Portland photographer and occasional videographer.
I've got a couple of Colortran 6" Fresnels I got from a local filmmaker.
They work well in the studio and I use a couple of router controllers as dimmers for them. Works great.
I am looking for barn doors for them. Their formal titles are:
Colortran 6" 1KW Fresnel Model No. 100-161.
If any of you might know where I can score a couple of sets of
barn doors for these old tanks, I'd appreciate it. 
Thanks,
Frank DiMarco
[email protected]

P.S. Thanks to the great crews I've worked with on features and smaller productions. I've been able to learn a great deal about lighting from just being on set, even after 25 years shooting.


----------



## Les (Nov 29, 2009)

Here ya go, legauche:

Barn Doors at Production Advantage.

Any 6" barn doors should work.


----------

